# atlas switch differences......and have I bought the wrong switches?



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

Today in anyrail, I was trying to duplicate some layout elements, mainly because I can't get my passing tracks and such to line up. When looking through the track list in the atlas books, I noticed almost all of thier plans use the 281/282 turnouts. 
I on the other hand have so far purchased 2 850's and 2 851's. I compared them in anyrail and saw the 2's have a less sharp turn to them.
Are the 2's better for passing tracks and sidings?


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

DT&I said:


> Today in anyrail, I was trying to duplicate some layout elements, mainly because I can't get my passing tracks and such to line up. When looking through the track list in the atlas books, I noticed almost all of thier plans use the 281/282 turnouts.
> I on the other hand have so far purchased 2 850's and 2 851's. I compared them in anyrail and saw the 2's have a less sharp turn to them.
> Are the 2's better for passing tracks and sidings?


The AT-280\AT-281 are Customline #4" switches while the AT-850/AT-851 are Snap-Switch switches. They Snap-Switches are sightly smaller and have a sharper turning radius but you can run over them from either direction since they are spring loaded to snap back to their original position without derailing the train.

K


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

so are snap switches better then?


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

DT&I said:


> so are snap switches better then?


Yes and no... Depends on your layout. Snap switches are more prone to derailments because of their 18" radius but wouldn't derail if you accidentally ran over them backwards.

I use them because I have three mainlines all connected with double crossovers and a parking track that has 10 switches all hooked together. This setup is easy to make a mistrake and run over an open switch.

K


----------

